# Gauge 1 live-steam 'Britannia' Class 7P



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
We were looking at the offering last night.  Seems as if some parts are supplied by Accucraft....
The unit is very impressive and based on the features at a good price.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/16/2008 11:19 AM
Terry
We were looking at the offering last night.  Seems as if some parts are supplied by Accucraft....
The unit is very impressive and based on the features at a good price.

Sorry - did not mean to pre-empt a Diamondhead feature from somebody who has actually seen it.

Post deleted.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

